# limit for steelies in the summer



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

does anyone out there agree that the limit of steelhead in the summer should be reduced to 2? alot of guys go out and get their limit of 5 with 5 guys on the boat. im reading a book called HOOKED and im convinced that the same thing is happening with our steelies only on a smaller scale......


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree! I am disgusted when I see the big boards full of them at the charter businesses...it is just sad


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thye should also close the season in the spring "April-June" so ppl can leave them alone in 4" of water ..lol..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You'd probabaly get more opinions from the other side of the coin if you posted this topic in the Lake Erie forum. I'm not a fan, but..... Alot of the guys will catch Steelhead while trolling for Walleye in 75fow during the Summer months. The mortality rate for a Steelhead caught from that depth of water is very low. So, they can keep to eat them OR release them and watch them float away.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes parma bass thats very true too b/c i have caught one while trolling for walleye too....................but........if they get into a shool of them they keep their full five ....if the limit was 2 they can only keep 2.....and also ive seen story boards on the lake erie forum where they go out to the canada/us line and actually try for the steelhead it makes me sad........


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

They keep their 2 and throw back 3 to die, that's what I'm getting at. The state stocks nearly 500k Steelhead/yr into Lake Erie (Ohio waters) and the Walleye, Perch or Bass "stocking" is based on natural reproduction. The Steelhead population will be fine. I've seen plenty of Steelhead kept during the 6 to 7 month Steelhead season. I'd venture a guess that more Steelhead are kept annually by "Steelhead fisherman" in the rivers, rather than Lake Erie trollers targeting Steelhead. Just by reading these posts on a daily basis, I can come to the conclusion that the majority of Steelhead caught trolling are during the warmer Summer months (July-Sept.), where the mortality rate is low if you attempt to release them.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> Thye should also close the season in the spring "April-June" so ppl can leave them alone in 4" of water ..lol..


I agree. I think the closed season should be in spring. how many people snag their limit, put them in their vehicles, only to walk back into the river to snag some more? and repeat this till the end of the day. 

having said that, they stock too many as it is. its the general behaviour that sickens me, not the taking of fish. 



ParmaBass said:


> release them and watch them float away.


ok, that was just funny.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

These Rainbow Trout are put and take, not put and release and this type of fishery cannot be exploited like Tuna, Cod and Wild Ginseng for example. I would agree more are taken from streams then the lake and plenty of those just for eggs so more can be taken. They can just stock more if they need to, but so far it's all good. If Walleye get scarce, they likely will stock more.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am a C&R guy so you know what I would vote for if it were up to me. Besides if you wanna eat fish you can always go catch some bass These limits have been the same for some time now and there are still plenty of fish to go around. I remember when the limit was 5 in the rivers also. I would see guys dragging heavy stringers out. Its all good though as long as the fish are not being wasted. I just wish there would be more policing of the poaching when they are on the redds.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I am a C&R guy so you know what I would vote for if it were up to me. Besides if you wanna eat fish you can always go catch some bass
> that was funny .....very


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i totally agree about the game wardens i never see them out where i fish....................i couldnt imagine 5 fish limit on the rivers


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Fish Scalper said:


> These Rainbow Trout are put and take, not put and release and this type of fishery cannot be exploited like Tuna, Cod and Wild Ginseng for example


Put and take is what is done with the adult rainbows that are stocked in the ponds and canals of NE Ohio, they can't survive the summers so they are stocked as put and take. Nothing at all wrong with releasing steelhead, they can return to the rivers for a couple of years getting bigger every year. Steelhead are put and grow. 


Fish Scalper said:


> I would agree more are taken from streams then the lake and plenty of those just for eggs so more can be taken.


I doubt if that is the case, way more steelhead are caught and kept out of the lake than the streams. Anyone that keeps a steelhead strictly for it's eggs is a moron in my book. 


Fish Scalper said:


> They can just stock more if they need to, but so far it's all good. If Walleye get scarce, they likely will stock more.


Walleye are not stocked in the lake they naturally reproduce. If walleye get scarce they reduce the limits or have a size limit not stock more.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> does anyone out there agree that the limit of steelhead in the summer should be reduced to 2? alot of guys go out and get their limit of 5 with 5 guys on the boat. im reading a book called HOOKED and im convinced that the same thing is happening with our steelies only on a smaller scale......



No I don't agree whatsoever and I would be willing to bet anything that river fisherman take more fish than the lake erie fisherman do as well for many reasons one being the steelhead bite offshore once it sets up and gets real hot only lasts for a month maybe 6 weeks if that if it gets going at all and those fish are constantly on the move and they are hard to stay on for most recreational boats don't want to drive 20-30 miles to catch them (rather go after eyes they taste better) given lake conditions, rough water, thunderstorms, small boats etc. I enjoy catching them on the lake and I didn't make 1 trip offshore this summer to target steelhead and I fish alot off Cleveland where the bite was good this year. 

I have been 25-30 miles offshore when the steelie bite is red hot and there are only a few boats out there that are willing to make the run in a very reliable boat and spend the gas to get out there and this is on a flat calm day in the middle of august, believe me if you guys are under the impression a pack of 25-100 boats is out there taking 500 steelies a day your sadly mistaken. 

Keep in mind river fisherman are targeting them from oct-march or even late sep till April and A TON of guys hit the rivershardly anyone targets them on the lake. Boat fisherman really only see good solid action for a very short period of time as I mentioned earlier otherwise its just random fish here and there. 

Couple other considerations. 

The hooking ratio of steelhead on the lake is fairly low on a good day it's 65% of landed fish and if you tried to release the ones you do net they would most likely die anyways like ParmaBass mentioned, they float away. 

Walleye fisherman including me catch them by accident might as well let us keep them instead of feeding seagulls since they do die if release in most cases. 

Steelhead are put in Lake Erie for fisherman to catch in the rivers OR the lake and it kind of ticks me off that river fisherman are ALWAYS putting themselves on a pedestal when it comes to topics like this. saying lake Erie fisherman shouldn't be able to keep more than you when the limits are set for certain purposes..I know most of you river fisherman arent boat owners but boats and gas aren't cheap and Lake Erie isn't small if a guy wants to go out and find and catch a boat limit of 30 steelhead that the ODNR put them for him to target and sets the limit at 5 per person so be it. Your fishing a little river with a trickle of water spending almost zero gas money, almost zero money on tackle or bait compared to a boat owner he has every right to pull his 5 steelies and 6 walleye if he so chooses to without some river fisherman saying it's "sad" or not fair or disgusting or however else you want to spin it to make yourself feel better. 

It's just a fish man (a stocked fish at that) give it up already and your precious trout..they die after a couple years anyways...unlike a walleye or musky that can live to see the age of 20 or 30. 

I fish in the rivers and the lake and I actually do see BOTH sides of the coin...it's frustrating when people that only see one side choose to voice a very biased uniformed opinion


----------



## Jkish (Oct 19, 2009)

The limit is just fine, the steelhead are over stocked as it is.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I see no problem with keeping your legal limit regardless if your in a boat or via streamside.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I say if you want to eat fish, go to a grocery store, they have plenty !! LMAO. You guys are just going nuts because most of the streams/rivers are locked up with ice and you can't go steelie fishing. It's called cabin fever, and I am feeling the same. LOL I am a C&R guy, the limit does not bother me, if someone wants to keep fish, well they can, nothing that I can do about it. It just makes me feel good when I catch a fish, take a pic, and then release it back to the water to hopefully grow bigger out in the lake over the summer, to then come back, and catch a bigger fish. 2 or 5, I see no difference. They stock over 400,000 a year, that does not even include hold over fish from the previous years. I think everyone just needs to take a deep breath and let's not beat each other up, boaters vs river fishermen. Hey, I think that might make a good pay perview event ! LOL Can't wait for the ice to melt some.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry, but no ocean, no Steel for me, but that's just me. Anyone can call them anything they need to. They only need be 12" to keep so that's put and take. Reg says the limit is five,Trout/Salmon. Don't say Steelhead in the Lake Erie section. This stock in the Great Lakes is so far removed from their Western kin, I'm sure they no longer worry about Seals or Killer Whales, but Steelhead do! One bite of a Trout that took a lap or two in the ocean and you'd really know the difference, never mind what happens at the end of your pole. You can literally grab some of these lazbo's by the tail in a stream, never get that close to one out West.

As far as stocking goes, we were talking about Trout weren't we? If Walleye become scare, they will stock more Trout because we know they won't stock any Walleye. We'll need something to chase out in the Lake and keep the marina's, bait shops, and everyone else going. We'll need some more predators in the Lake so will probably get Salmon and Browns back also to control everything else that a low Walleye population could let get out of control. Like Kgone said, they only live a few years so their still nothing but big stockers in the end. 

Alaska has some excellent Steelhead fishing!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Fish Scalper said:


> Sorry, but no ocean, no Steel for me, but that's just me. Anyone can call them anything they need to. They only need be 12" to keep so that's put and take. Reg says the limit is five,Trout/Salmon. Don't say Steelhead in the Lake Erie section. This stock in the Great Lakes is so far removed from their Western kin, I'm sure they no longer worry about Seals or Killer Whales, but Steelhead do! One bite of a Trout that took a lap or two in the ocean and you'd really know the difference, never mind what happens at the end of your pole. You can literally grab some of these lazbo's by the tail in a stream, never get that close to one out West.
> 
> As far as stocking goes, we were talking about Trout weren't we? If Walleye become scare, they will stock more Trout because we know they won't stock any Walleye. We'll need something to chase out in the Lake and keep the marina's, bait shops, and everyone else going. We'll need some more predators in the Lake so will probably get Salmon and Browns back also to control everything else that a low Walleye population could let get out of control. Like Kgone said, they only live a few years so their still nothing but big stockers in the end.
> 
> Alaska has some excellent Steelhead fishing!


your argument is both tedius and intellectually dishonest. theyre gentically identical. so yes, they _ARE_ steelhead. which are actually classified as a salmon, and not a trout.

BTW: rivers in michigan have higher rate of natural reproduction than most rivers on the west coast, excluding alaska. which makes most west coast steelhead "big stockers" also. 


will west coasters still feel as pompous about their _stockers_ in 10 years when the wild steelhead are all but a memory?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Patricio said:


> your argument is both tedius and intellectually dishonest. theyre gentically identical. so yes, they _ARE_ steelhead. which are actually classified as a salmon, and not a trout.
> 
> BTW: rivers in michigan have higher rate of natural reproduction than most rivers on the west coast, excluding alaska. which makes most west coast steelhead "big stockers" also.
> 
> ...


 Nicely put


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

jkish said:


> the steelhead are over stocked as it is.


amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have copied the following article from The Steelhead Site (www.steelheadsite.com). It is a description of the history of Steelhead in Lake Michigan, and should give you a little background on where our fish come from. Ohio currently stocks the Little Manistee strain, and I think (but am not sure, please correct me) that Pennsylvania stocks Skamanias. Again, I think but am not sure, that Manistees run more in the spring and Skams more in the fall, but I am no expert. Anyway, since this describes the origins of our fish, its good reading. Enjoy.


History of Great Lakes Steelhead 
OVERVIEW OF THE STEELHEAD 

Of all our migratory species in the Great Lakes, the Steelhead is most like a rainbow trout. A Steelhead and a rainbow are almost one in the same species, they differ slightly from a genetic standpoint, but they differ greatly in their behavior and size. 

The Steelhead is the most migratory of all species in the Great Lakes. Ocean run fish can cover a thousand of miles water before returning to their natal spawning habitat. The rainbow trout, however, spend their entire life in the stream that they were born in. The Steelhead of the Great lakes, start their life in the stream, but quickly head to the Great lakes to forage and grow-up They then return to their natal waters to spawn. After spawning, they return back to Lake and start the process over. 

Here's another major difference: size. A Steelhead is a trout on steroids. Steelhead of the great lakes are between 2 and 10 times larger than most rainbow trout in size and weight. 

The body profile, color and markings and beauty of the Steelhead and rainbow are very similar. Great Lakes Steelhead look like the rainbow trout, only much larger and stronger. 

We have a near year round fishery for the four varieties of Steelhead in The Lake Michigan watershed that include the following strains: 

Ganaraska 
Skamania 
Chambers Creek 
Little Manistee or Michigan 

Each of these strains has a different spawning run timing, that yield many and varied opportunities for catching the fish. In fact, some streams in our region offer up to three varieties per stream. This provides anglers with the ability to catch these great fish at different times and seasons on our waters. 

Please refer to the Run Timing Chart Located Here for an illustration of general run timing of Great Lakes Steelhead, Trout and Salmon. It should be noted that many variables will effect fish run timing and the progression of migrations. Factors such as temperature, water flow, Great Lakes water level and the presence of other species all influence the runs of fish. 



MICHIGAN STEELHEAD HISTORY AND MANAGEMENT 

Michigan's Steelhead developed primarily from McCloud River strain in to what we now call Michigan Steelhead. Over the last 120 years, many strains have combined, evolved and contributed to the genetic development of the Michigan or Little manistee strain. 

Michigan's Steelhead program began in 1876 with both hatchery and wild fish. Cambell's Creek and McCloud strains from California along with fish from the Klamath River in Oregon were first planted in the AuSable River. The success of the early program resulted in the planting of Steelhead into many tributaries throughout the state. 

By 1903 Michigan was planting 800,00 fry that were widely distributed over 50 counties. 1908 saw plantings of over 1 million fish with numbers increasing to 2.5 million by 1911. 1914 planting were reaching nearly 5 million fish much of the stock coming from Michigan's Paris hatchery. These numbers were supplemented by 4 million wild fish from the Pine River. 

Michigan's modern Steelhead program began in 1966. Eggs were taken from wild Manistee, Little Manistee and Platte River adults. Since, 1968, the Little Mainstee River has been the primary source Michigan Steelhead eggs. Today it supports annual runs of over 10,000 adults and is maintained entirely by natural reproduction. The facility on the Little Manistee produces over 5 million eggs each year that go to hatcheries in Michigan and other states. Recent creel studies have shown that many fish caught in Michigan waters are wild fish that have evolved and adapted well since the late 1800's. Michigan has come to the forefront of management and preservation of it's great resource in Steelhead. 

[ back to top ] 


WISCONSIN STEELHEAD HISTORY AND MANAGEMENT 

Wisconsin began it's program in 1884. The Fox river received McCloud and Crooks Creek strains from the Wisconsin fish Commission, while the region of Ashland County received fish from the US Fish Commission. The early plantings of fish met with limited success for the stream fisherman. Most of the surviving Steelhead were being harvested form Lake Michigan by the commercial fishing fleets. 

In 1925, Wisconsin moved to protect the Steelhead by not allowing commercial pound net fishing for the chromers in Lake Michigan. Unfortunately for Wisconsin, most of the natural Steelhead reproduction at the time was on the Michigan side of the Lake. 

By 1963, Wisconsin had committed itself to the Steelhead. Stockings at the time ranged from 10,000 to 600,000 yearlings annually. Fingerling programs saw stocking from 130,000 to 1,000,000 per year on Wisconsin tributaries. 

Finally, in 1983 Wisconsin settled on three strain to comprise it's Steelhead program. Spring run Ganaraska from Ontario, Summer run Skamaina from Indiana, and fall/winter run Chambers Creek strain from the Lake Ontario region of New York State. 

Today, many northern Wisconsin streams have substantial natural reproduction of the Steelhead. The success of the program is illustrated in a near 30% return to creel statistic that is boasted by Wisconsin's DNR fisheries managers. 


INDIANA STEELHEAD HISTORY AND MANAGEMENT 

The state of Indiana also began it's Steelhead program in the late 1800's. 1889 saw the first plantings of McCloud River strain into the St. Joseph River. The early plantings met with dismal success, and with only 3 tributaries to Lake Michigan, Indiana's initial attempts failed. 

In 1968 Indiana tried again to introduce the Steelhead, this time with fish obtained from the Wisconsin DNR. This attempt only provided a very limited fishery and again looked like another failure for Indiana. 

Enter the Skamania 

Then in 1971 Washington's Skamania strain was introduced to Indiana tributaries. For the next decade the DNR struggled with the Steelhead, but found that the Skamania could handle the rigors of a managed fishery and adapted well to the hatchery environment. Increased funding and the deployment of new hatchery and management facilities gave the Indiana DNR the boost they needed. By 1982 the Indiana Skamania program had become a success, providing its tributaries with good numbers of returning fish, and Lake Michigan fisherman with a great summer sport Fishery. Today, Indiana's Skamania program is unmatched and provides the best summer Steelhead fishery in the Great Lakes. Their efforts and resulting success has positioned Indiana as the premier source for Skamania eggs, fry and fingerlings in the Great Lakes, if not in the entire US 

[ back to top ] 



ILLINOIS STEELHEAD HISTORY AND MANAGEMENT 

Finally we have the Illinois Steelhead contingency to Lake Michigan. The Illinois Steelhead program began in 1893 with the stocking of fish after the Chicago World's Fair. With no tributaries to Lake Michigan, Illinois was limited to stocking the harbors and Lakefront. With the successes of neighboring Wisconsin and Michigan, Illinois anglers received and indirect benefit. They were catching Steelhead in Illinois waters that had wandered from Wisconsin and Michigan. Since the mid to late 70's, Anglers along the lake front caught fair numbers of Steelhead, with no or little management of the Illinois Steelhead fishery. Then in 1987 the Illinois department of conservation planted 2400 Skamania and Arlee strain in Chicago and Waukegon. With no natal waters to call home, plantings along Illinois Lakefront were limited and the fish have little reason to return. In fact, fish planted in Waukegon and Chicago have been caught in Lake Ontario and Lake Erie respectively. A testament to the migratory nature of these great fish. 

Since 1989 Illinois has planted about 50,000 fish annually at three locations along the lakefront: Waukegon, Highland Park and Burham Harbor. Many of the Steelhead are stock obtained from neighboring Indiana. 

Now that you have a better understanding of the management of the Steelhead fishery in the Lake Michigan basin, let's move on to where you can find opportunities to hook-up with these silver bullets. 

Now that you have a better understanding of the management of the Steelhead fishery in the Lake Michigan basin, you may want to move on to where you can find opportunities to hook-up with these silver bullets. For locations and tributaries that surround Lake Michigan visit the Locations Main Page Located Here.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I know you meant to say, Steelhead are Trout and not vice versa. While genetically identical, of course one is sea run, the other is not. And what, stocking rainbows in Lake Erie is going to preserve the species? West Coasters will all cry in their beer when their Steelhead go away to be sure and they will go away, pretty much have in California. But that won't make these inbred Rainbows more than that, as you say, they're all just salmon afterall. The Great Lakes, minus the American, Canadian, Japanese and Russian netters; Seals, Orca's, Shark's, hydroelectric dam's and all else that defeat fish on the West Coast will remain one of the best Rainbow Trout fisheries on the planet. Hopefully, they'll never plant Stripers in the Great Lakes or they'll eat every silver fish that swims, just like they did in the previous best place on earth for Rainbow Trout, Lake Mead and the Colorado River. Those trout also moved from river to Lake and back, but nobody out there ever called them a Steelhead.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Fish Scalper said:


> I know you meant to say, Steelhead are Trout and not vice versa.


No, I meant to say steelhead are scientifically classified as a Pacific Salmon, and not a trout.

The rest of your statement is more of the same and not worth commenting on.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

steelhead are classified as a different management ESU on the west coast, not a different species. In fact there are several ESU"s(ecological specific units) just in the state of the afore mentioned california. So while they are managed as a pacific salmon genetically they are a rainbow trout with one small genetic difference that sends the seaward. they can interbreed and in most natural populations of steelhead there is usually a small portion of resident fish.
also, if I might add, not even california is that close to loosing its wild steelhead, they are a very resiliant fish. the southern coast fish, yeah they are probably toast in the long run but the klamath fish are one of the strongest runs of wild fish on the entire west coast.

also, just because a rainbow trout runs out of a lake into a river does not make it a steelhead. there are lake run populations, but the term applies to stocked trout taken from basins where they ran to the ocean.
It does get tricky because most if not all stocked rainbows in the country most certainly have some steelhead in them from some generations back. the famous mccloud rainbow that gets stocked everywhere was mostly coastal rainbow, though there were mccloud redbands in the sysytem they where in the upper reaches above the original hatchery that sent rainbow eggs everywhere else. that and by now pretty much all stocked fish are muts, so the argument with out steelhead could be made that they are more trout or steelhead genetically but that is pointless.
In the end its a stocked fishery that brings in alot of money to the state itself and the surrounding communities. I dont care if they make an in lake limit because I dont think it makes a difference, nor does in stream. if everyone released every fish caught we would have more big fish..atleast in theory. but as long as the general ethic is put and take things will not change. education and disscussion with other anglers in this situation would solve more than trying to force people to release fish when it doesnt make a difference.

so please, take up ice fishing, find a tailwater, the fish are still biting!!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree riverking, now let's talk about fishing and forget the limit talk. I would like to try steelhead icefishing with tip up's, think that is possible?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The Klamath is where my education began on salmon. A neighbor brought some fsih home smoked and I learned how tasty they were. Been loving them ever since, no matter what they be, trout, salmon or steelhead. Only four fit in the smoker though. Guys will be setting their shanties out on the Vermion any day I suspect so a trip up might answer your question about tip ups.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

everyone is right in this debate
just do the research and it's clear as mud


> Are steelhead (rainbow trout) trout or salmon?
> 
> Until 1988, steelhead (the anadromous form of rainbow trout) was classified in the genus Salmo along with Atlantic salmon, brown trout, and several western trout species. With additional osteology and biochemistry data, biologists have now reclassified steelhead as members of the genus Oncorhynchus. The reason for this is that new information suggested that steelhead are more closely related to Pacific salmon than to brown trout and Atlantic salmon. As such, the American Fisheries Society - American Society of Ichthyologists Committee on Names of Fishes voted unanimously to accept Oncorhynchus as the proper generic name. For full scientific details, see Smith, G. R., and R. F. Stearley. 1989. The classification and scientific names of rainbow and cutthroat trouts. Fisheries 14 (1): 4-10. As such, the scientific name of steelhead was changed from Salmo gairdneri to Oncorhynchus mykiss. The generic names of the golden, Mexican golden, Gila, and Apache trouts were also changed to Oncorhynchus. Since all of these western trouts including steelhead are biologically capable of repeat spawning and do not die after spawning, it has been suggested this group be called the Pacific trout.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Streamhawk said:


> I agree riverking, now let's talk about fishing and forget the limit talk. I would like to try steelhead icefishing with tip up's, think that is possible?


thhats true everyone has their opinions................anyhow let us know how that ive trip you were planning went...........sound like fun!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think they should stock 500,000 striped bass in Lake Erie every year
instead of steelhead.. . . . .


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol idk about INSTEAD of steelies but that would be cool you!!!..........have u ever cought a steelie??? if u didnt catch one and youll take that back.....its a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

lets add some snakehead genes into silver carp and stock those, prolific and aggressive.
I mean cmon the lakes are toast one of these days lets help them along.

that mud is pretty clear, you know I speak nerd! (flashback to finding nemo)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> have u ever caught a steelie???


Ummm, I've caught a couple......

:Banane19:


----------

